
Treasury Issues Proposed Regulations on New 20% Deduction for Pass-Throughs - mjwhansen
https://home.treasury.gov/news/press-releases/sm456
======
mjwhansen
The recommendations are still being reviewed and digested, but the definition
of qualified business looks promising for owners of product-based tech
businesses above the crucial $157k/$315k income point. Everyone qualifies up
until that point, but not after if you have a consulting business.

Between this and the changes that discourage stock-based compensation, I
wouldn't be surprised to see a lot more tech jobs being posted as consulting
jobs.

